# Lyft becoming more popular than UBER?



## Michael Pare (Jul 27, 2014)

I see a trend where passengers are choosing Lyft over UBER, and I've noticed I'm much busier with Lyft.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Maybe 2 months ago, but lyft has been naughty naughty in squeezing the life out of a nickel department! Its been slow in Hollywood tonight.. 1 ping an hour...its brutal too make 85 rides every week.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael Pare said:


> I see a trend where passengers are choosing Lyft over UBER, and I've noticed I'm much busier with Lyft.


I'm finally finishing my Lyft signup.
Started in March. May swap completely to Lyft. I do not trust Uber. All they display is corruption and ineptitude.


----------



## Michael Pare (Jul 27, 2014)

That's weird, Hollyweird should be busy on a Friday night.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Well I noticed the drivers that opt in, get a lot more rides, and priority towards pings. The election might have something too do with it tonight , but lots of shenanigans and hustling now with lyft


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> Well I noticed the drivers that opt in, get a lot more rides, and priority towards pings. The election might have something too do with it tonight , but lots of shenanigans and hustling now with lyft


I've been with Uber a year. Working it as full time job. Uber seems to be going downhill in every way.
If I choose Lyft over Uber,I will promote the hell out of it.
I hear Uber is not honoring their passenger & driver recruitment cash payouts.
I have no use for such a dishonest and disloyal company.


----------



## Michael Pare (Jul 27, 2014)

Maybe UBER is running out of money, this sounds like the behavior of a company in trouble.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I think Lyft in Denver is about just as popular but I believe there are more Lyft drivers then Uber drivers in Denver do to sign on bonuses that they use to offer. The current sign on bonuses have kind of been a joke lately


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

i haven't driven lyft in a few week cos at least where i livei've found uber to be notably more popular in my experience; also less rider cancels, shorter pick-up distances and just more frequent pings. yesterday they sent me like 5 consecutive texts encouraging me to drive. wondering if this is just a heads up before they deactivate for not loggin in?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I've been with Uber a year. Working it as full time job. Uber seems to be going downhill in every way.
> If I choose Lyft over Uber,I will promote the hell out of it.
> I hear Uber is not honoring their passenger & driver recruitment cash payouts.
> I have no use for such a dishonest and disloyal company.


Promote passengers ONLY!!! Enough ants already.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

Last night all my Lyft riders said they prefer over Uber. One said Uber screwed them, others said drivers were just more pleasant. Although after 8 last night rides did die down.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Wait till the $5 off 10 rides promotions dries up .


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> I've been with Uber a year. Working it as full time job. Uber seems to be going downhill in every way.
> If I choose Lyft over Uber,I will promote the hell out of it.
> I hear Uber is not honoring their passenger & driver recruitment cash payouts.
> I have no use for such a dishonest and disloyal company.


Sounds exactly like me! I got permanently deactivated by Uber last July after driving full time for them for 1.5 yrs. They got tired of me constantly calling them out on their shady and deceptive practices.

Lyft isn't as many pings....but the rides are longer, MORE TIPS and nicer people. Also, I've noticed more WOMEN riders and more SOLO riders. (No car full of 4 USN personnel who split the fare and NEVER EVER EVER TIP!) Those were the majority of my passengers...US Navy...and it got OLD.

I just wish LYFT would move their service boundary up to my area....as it stands now, I have to drive 10 miles south to get Lyft riders. But almost every day starts out with an airport run! With Uber, they were USN personnel that were going from the MALL to the Chipotle's across the street. 

Now I tell all my Lyft pax why I don't drive Uber anymore.....and MOST of them agree with me that Uber is EVIL.

Edit: Also, since I have not been doing Uber anymore.....NO MORE PAX making me WAIT....and NO MORE NO SHOWS! LYFT Pax are ALWAYS "Toes to Curb" or running out the door in less than 30 seconds!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## wingzero (Sep 16, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I'm finally finishing my Lyft signup.
> Started in March. May swap completely to Lyft. I do not trust Uber. All they display is corruption and ineptitude.


I agree. But if you really want to screw them over, sign up and drive just enough to get the massive referral bonuses for you and a fellow driver.


----------



## Michael Pare (Jul 27, 2014)

I think Lyft needs to greatly expand its service aera.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Lyft is growing fast here in southeast Georgia. Uber is still king, but many Plus drivers earning PDB weekly.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

I use Lyft Exclusively in New Orleans, LA over Uber. I like it better. The new Uber app sucks btw. 

The only time I use Uber is if it is quicker and the only one that has cars. That is very rare though. I use to do Uber but that is when Lyft wasn't around. I like Lyft better too because they are kinder to their drivers and I can tip at the end through my credit card instead.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Lyft is dying fast in New Jersey.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Michael, Ya got me wondering so I googled and found some interesting stuff. I just signed up with both this morning and found out my car is to old for uber. I did 2 days with lyft before they left CT. (They just came back)

After reading around here and researching your question, I am almost glad.

opps, can't post links yet. But all the surveys I have read have been overwhelmingly in favor of Lyft over Uber.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Let's see those survey results.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I can't post links yet, Stan. But Googled this; "driver/passenger survey uber vs lyft" (One at a time, driver, passenger)

Some really interesting information


----------



## Mr Magoo (Aug 2, 2016)

I am doing Lyft exclusively until Uber fixes their app...I may never look back however as last night while being slow, I did 10 Lyft rides for $85.49 + $20 in tips outside of the app, I used much less gas. By comparison, I have had to do 23 rides on Uber just to make that much during non surge, working longer hours and dealing with more bad/misbehaving passengers than Lyft.

So far, I have yet to have one really, really bad Lyft pax. A few abusing multiple stop features and can you wait, but nobody vomiting, fighting in my backseat, trying to clown car me, trying to take a kid without a seat...none of that...could just be that fewer rides for the same money is much better.

I have cards ordered with my code for Lyft to try and grow the pax base in my city. There are a TON of drivers as many do both Uber and Lyft, but in order to really fix rideshare we need to get just as many Lyft pax out there. Once they take the top spot, then we will see if they turn into the same kind of company as that other one.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> I can't post links yet, Stan. But Googled this; "driver/passenger survey uber vs lyft" (One at a time, driver, passenger)
> 
> Some really interesting information


Nothing interesting, few no-name blog posts and ridesharing guy website, which i hade zero desire to click on. This forum is the real survey, good luck with reading old posts from drivers. Any survey, research study or news material, gets published under the News section.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Mr Magoo said:


> in order to really fix rideshare we need to get just as many Lyft pax out there.


 So you are willing to find new Lyft customers in order to fix rideshar.. good luck with your charity work! Last time i checked, companies were hiring real employees with sales and marketing skills in order to find new customers. Lyft is very lucky to have you, who is willing work for free.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Lift's referral reward is a joke- $10 for 30 rides in 30 days? WTF is that? Atleast Uber's is generous.


----------



## Mr Magoo (Aug 2, 2016)

The Lyft referral I have is $10 per pax if they take their first ride within 14 days...

The driver referral is $50 for the driver for 50 rides in 30 days, $100 for me.

I think you may have mixed the 2 up?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Mr Magoo said:


> I am doing Lyft exclusively until Uber fixes their app...I may never look back however as last night while being slow, I did 10 Lyft rides for $85.49 + $20 in tips outside of the app, I used much less gas. By comparison, I have had to do 23 rides on Uber just to make that much during non surge, working longer hours and dealing with more bad/misbehaving passengers than Lyft.
> 
> So far, I have yet to have one really, really bad Lyft pax. A few abusing multiple stop features and can you wait, but nobody vomiting, fighting in my backseat, trying to clown car me, trying to take a kid without a seat...none of that...could just be that fewer rides for the same money is much better.
> 
> I have cards ordered with my code for Lyft to try and grow the pax base in my city. There are a TON of drivers as many do both Uber and Lyft, but in order to really fix rideshare we need to get just as many Lyft pax out there. Once they take the top spot, then we will see if they turn into the same kind of company as that other one.


Purty cool, Mr. Magoo.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Mr Magoo said:


> I am doing Lyft exclusively until Uber fixes their app...I may never look back however as last night while being slow, I did 10 Lyft rides for $85.49 + $20 in tips outside of the app, I used much less gas. By comparison, I have had to do 23 rides on Uber just to make that much during non surge, working longer hours and dealing with more bad/misbehaving passengers than Lyft.
> 
> So far, I have yet to have one really, really bad Lyft pax. A few abusing multiple stop features and can you wait, but nobody vomiting, fighting in my backseat, trying to clown car me, trying to take a kid without a seat...none of that...could just be that fewer rides for the same money is much better.
> 
> I have cards ordered with my code for Lyft to try and grow the pax base in my city. There are a TON of drivers as many do both Uber and Lyft, but in order to really fix rideshare we need to get just as many Lyft pax out there. Once they take the top spot, then we will see if they turn into the same kind of company as that other one.


I also do Lyft exclusively now. Yes, it is slower in the amount of pings you get. But I very rarely get SHORT trips with Lyft! I used to average 20-30 rides per week on Uber.....now I only average 10-15 rides per week on Lyft...but make the same amount. Actually, in LESS time also.

Definitely LESS headaches also! 99.9 of my Lyft pax are 'Toes to Curb' compared to only about 50% of my Uber pax! I have NEVER gotten a rider no show with Lyft in 4 months now! I would average 1-2 no shows a DAY with Uber.

Of course, TIPS are better...I average 50% of Lyft riders that tip compared to about 5-10% of Uber riders.

One question, where did you order your Lyft cards from? I would like to help promote Lyft in my area also!


----------



## Mr Magoo (Aug 2, 2016)

Vista Print online, cheap.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ng4ever said:


> I use Lyft Exclusively in New Orleans, LA over Uber. I like it better. The new Uber app sucks btw.
> 
> The only time I use Uber is if it is quicker and the only one that has cars. That is very rare though. I use to do Uber but that is when Lyft wasn't around. I like Lyft better too because they are kinder to their drivers and I can tip at the end through my credit card instead.


Tipping NOT being discouraged is a visible display of difference In ATTITUDES TOWARDS DRIVERS BETWEEN COMPANIES !


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Mr Magoo said:


> The Lyft referral I have is $10 per pax if they take their first ride within 14 days..


If Lyft had a real sales employee, finding a new customer would cost at least $100. But people with low expectations, do it for $10. Amazing business model, all you need is naive people..


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Tipping NOT being discouraged is a visible display of difference In ATTITUDES TOWARDS DRIVERS BETWEEN COMPANIES !


Same market
Same drivers
Same day and time
Same location

Lyft driver gets $60 fare with $3 tips
Uber driver gets $90 fare with $0 tip

I'm willing to challenge any Lyft driver who claims Lyft generates better revenue than Uber.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

In my area(NW suburbs of Chicago) Lyft has always been busier, mostly because Lyft is cheaper from what my riders say. Now I havent driven in 2 months(August) but am returning to Lyft driving next Monday and I am happy to be with Lyft over Uber. On tips alone I made 20% additional income(probably due to the type of car I drive, and cleanliness of it.) I drove for Uber solely for 5 months before joining Lyft, since I joined Lyft I never logged back into Uber, because I made so much more money than Uber.
Uber PAX never tip. Uber Pax are generally RUDE and demanding.
Lyft PAX are plesant to talk to, they are polite, they *always* tip, some only a $1-$3 but often I would get 5-10$ tips, and I mean often.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Mr Magoo said:


> Vista Print online, cheap.


Thank you! I ordered 500 and went through Ebates for an extra 4% cashback. 

Get $10 off if you go through this link:

https://www.ebates.com/r/DOZERM6?eeid=28187


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Mr Magoo said:


> nobody vomiting, fighting in my backseat, trying to clown car me, trying to take a kid without a seat...none of that...


Have had all that & more on Lyft

Serial killer? Check
1.0* pax? Check
Pax going to county jail at midnight? Check
Pings from another county's jail at 2am? Check
Doggie people? ....sorta. Well, they tried.

The kids and car seats thing I just ignore, I'm deeply tinted and never get pulled over anyway....in fact I deeply HATE it when they DO try to bring car seats. Think next time I see a kiddie seat I'm cancelling.

I got beige leather, stuff that.

And also those seats are always SOOO FILTHY.


----------



## bweier831 (Sep 16, 2016)

Every Lyft rider I ask says the same thing: It's cheaper than Uber. One girl talked about how she got 50 free rides from Lyft. 

That said, I get more Uber requests in suburban Philadelphia than I do for Lyft. I just take more Lyfts than most people because I have to make $50 to use the instant pay. Tuesday night I rejected multiple Lyft requests that were 20+ minutes away. That's too far for the risk of $4 fare.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

SuckA said:


> In my area(NW suburbs of Chicago) Lyft has always been busier, mostly because Lyft is cheaper from what my riders say. Now I havent driven in 2 months(August) but am returning to Lyft driving next Monday and I am happy to be with Lyft over Uber. On tips alone I made 20% additional income(probably due to the type of car I drive, and cleanliness of it.) I drove for Uber solely for 5 months before joining Lyft, since I joined Lyft I never logged back into Uber, because I made so much more money than Uber.
> Uber PAX never tip. Uber Pax are generally RUDE and demanding.
> Lyft PAX are plesant to talk to, they are polite, they *always* tip, some only a $1-$3 but often I would get 5-10$ tips, and I mean often.


I asked you then i'm asking you again to post your earning summaries that shows 20% tips.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Michael Pare said:


> I see a trend where passengers are choosing Lyft over UBER, and I've noticed I'm much busier with Lyft.


One can only hope. Most Uber passengers ask me which I prefer and I explain my preference in detail.


----------



## Michael Pare (Jul 27, 2014)

I drive only for lLyft because I am tired of the way UBER exploits it's strivers.


----------



## Tony from New Jersey (Jan 21, 2015)

Lyft coverage area in New Jersey is shrinking fast. Most pings I receive is 20+ minutes away, obviously I ignore them. I used to work on gurantees, when the requirement was I accepted ping per hour. I used to drive 20+ minutes just to give 5 minutes ride but I was making money on gurantees. 
Now they have increased the requirements to 2, that is not do able so I do not even try. Still keep the lyft app open if i get request for less than 10 minute, I take it.
End result of this higher requirement and less gurantee hours, lyft business is shrinking in central and south jersey and uber is increasing its market share. Soon pax will also forget lyft and directly request uber. Sorry lyft, you have to be persistent and invest in this business before taking profit.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

I've noticed Lyft getting busier for me. I used to get an uber ping first 99% of the time. but lately, the table has turned towards lyft's favor where it's about 50/50 the last few days. living in a predominantly liberal state/city, I'm attributing it to uber's CEO signing up then backing out of Trump's advisory board. 

I think it might be temporary and i'll see the popularity shift back to uber but maybe not. the ones trying to make a point out here with protests/boycotts tend to be shortsighted and will just jump on whatever bandwagon comes along next and forget about all this.


----------

